# Newbie Question



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello Everybody! Nice looking web site you have here.I'm a first time poster and first time hand gun owner. I just bought my first handgun( Glock 23 )and I was wondering is it a good idea to try and save money buying ammo below 180gr to use for range practice . Thanks in advance. Skip


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Personally, for range practice, I don't look at the weight, I just look at the price. 

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Personally, for range practice, I don't look at the weight, I just look at the price.
> 
> -Jeff-


+1 there. For range ammo, all I care about is the number on the price tag.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Many people use different rounds to practice with. I usually use the same rounds I carry to practice but I reload and make tons at a time. Get whatever you need to so you can practice as much as you can. The best thing about gun ownership is the shooting :smt023


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Read the manual that came with the gun. It will tell you all you need to know about what to feed it. :smt1099


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

+1 Price Price Price


----------



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the feedback.*

Thanks for the input guys. I haven't taken possession yet but will on Monday so I haven't had a chance to read the owners guide. But reading here it looks like 180 gr is an acceptable choice and using a smaller grain shell to get a feel for the hand gun initially will not harm the gun and will also save money. I do understand that is necessary that eventually I will need to practice with the size that I plan to depend on. I noticed that Sportsman's guide where I buy most of my rifle and shotgun ammo has smaller grain 40 caliper shells that are less expensive. But, the problem is that there are five or six choices,SCHP,FMJ,JHP,BJHP,LSWC and so far I haven't found much info. to explain the difference between those choices. Anyone up to explaining the difference? Thanks again, Skippy


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

skippy23 said:


> But, the problem is that there are five or six choices,SCHP,FMJ,JHP,BJHP,LSWC and so far I haven't found much info. to explain the difference between those choices. Anyone up to explaining the difference? Thanks again, Skippy


SCHP = Solid Copper Hollow-Point
FMJ = Full Metal Jacket
JHP = Jacketed Hollow-Point
BJHP = Brass-Jacketed Hollow-Point
LSWC = Lead Semi-Wadcutter

-Jeff-:smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Skippy, do yourself a favor and do not worry so much about ammo grain etc. Any of the loads from the big ammo companies will work just fine. The common grains in the .40S&W are 155, 165, and 180. For practice find some cheap FMJ rounds. For your defensive load get whatever you can find in the premium loads from Speer, Federal, Winchester, or Remington. Stuff like the Speer Gold Dot, Federal Tactical Bonded, Federal HST, Federal Hydra-Shok, the Winchester STX (I believe they are called now), or Remington Golden Saber will serve you well. 

If I remember correctly, the owner's manual for a Glock is not going to tell you what grain ammo to shoot. I can tell you that you will be able to shoot pretty much everything out of the Glock. I carried a Glock 22 and 27 as a police officer and law enforcement firearms instructor for several years and I had somewhere near 10,000-12,000 rounds of all sorts of different .40 ammo through them without a single problem.

Good luck with your 23 and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

In the 40 S&W caliber, most you'll find are the 165-180gr loads. If you carry, PD ammo is available in those same loads for HPs. Personally, I'd practice with the same grain weight you'll be carrying so heavier recoil won't be a surprise. There shouldn't be much price difference if any in the 165 or 180gr loads for FMJ ammo. Recoil in the 40S&W caliber doesn't really compare to anything else. You may find it more snappy than 45acp. Some of this also depends on the pistol and it's design. Love my Glocks.


----------



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

*no lead*

I'm surprised that nobody has yet cautioned you to avoid lead bullets in your Glock... or maybe I missed it somewhere. Anyway, don't use lead. I'm no expert, but this one thing I know about my Glock 20 from experience.


----------



## WhoUtink (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't shoot a .40 but with 9mm, my heavier hollow point ammo doesn't feel any different then the cheap practice loads, or reloads. The only reason I can see to practice with my gold dot is to make sure they are still good and feed properly. If you have good ammo and it feeds in your gun the difference between the two in accuracy is going to be almost non existent.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Randall Donahoo said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has yet cautioned you to avoid lead bullets in your Glock... or maybe I missed it somewhere. Anyway, don't use lead. I'm no expert, but this one thing I know about my Glock 20 from experience.


Ditto on the lead,It's hard to clean which leads to potential problems.

Duuuuuude A g20,I love 10mms.If you insist on reloads and lead,purchase an after market barrel !!!!

WELCOME TO THE FORUM.:mrgreen:


----------



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Recoil and lead*

I know this is basic for you guys but because I'm a rookie I would like to know what to expect and how to deal with heavier recoil and does ammo sold on the internet and stores tell you on the box if it contains lead? Thanks


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Just make sure it's jacketed and you won't have any issues. The type of ammo better describe if it's jacketed or not. If it doesn't, find another site.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Skip, if you are concerned about recoil the .40 was not a good choice. That being said, I do not think you will be able to tell the difference between the different grains with regards to recoil.


----------



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful posts. I picked up my 23 today and she is a beauty.As for the recoil, I'm kinda used to rile recoil when shooting my 12 gauge 2 3/4 " magnum turkey loads . But realize that handgun recoil is going to be different. My main concern is from a message I read from a guy that was having jamming problems with his Glock and a couple people thought that he had either over lubed or possibly was getting tired and he was doing something improper like not keeping a firm wrist. Since I'm new and teaching myself to fire handguns and never heard about wrist control before I just wanted to make sure that I would understand how to avoid it and wanted to make sure I understood safe and correct operation. Just fishing for some pointers. Skippy


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

There is a very easy solution to you problems, well possible problems. Take a basic handgun class instead of teaching yourself how to shoot. 

I think that is the best investment you can make.

Good luck.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> There is a very easy solution to you problems, well possible problems. Take a basic handgun class instead of teaching yourself how to shoot.
> 
> I think that is the best investment you can make.
> 
> Good luck.


Very good advice. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Watch this a couple of times, then get your Glock and practice the grip and stance...especially the part about keeping your finger outside of the trigger guard until you are aiming at your target.

Practice a lot, before you even go to the range.


----------

